# Component Speakers help



## evo978 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a 2007 mazda 6i and just purchased some Pioneer TS-D1320C component speakers that I am installing in the front. Im in the market for an amp but not yet purchased one, I installed the Pioneers in the fronts with the factory speaker wires and kept the factory tweeters, my question is when I install an amp, should I run new speaker wires from the speaker to the provided crossover as well as the tweeters to the crossover? Then run new wires from the crossover to my amplifier? Im not going to amp my rear speakers but I want to power my Headunit, Front speakers and in the future a pair of 10 "subwoofers, is one 4 channel amp good for what Im doing?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

so you are not using the pioneer tweeters? Or are you using both?

How does it sound to you? The Pioneer crossover is not designed to be used with both tweeters, although if you wired them in series you might be OK.

To answer your question , if possible run all new speaker wire.


----------



## evo978 (Dec 13, 2009)

i wanna use the new tweeters since it came with the speakers but do you think i should use the crossover since it has hookups for the tweeters and the speakers? it also has a amp output on the crossover so wouldnt it be best to just run the crossovers on both front speakers to an amp to sound the best


----------

